

SkyTV is blocking ISPs Advertisements - n8m
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11303726

======
n8m
Not sure what I should think about this, as the "global mode" from the IS is
circumventing GeoIP locking and (on top of that) advertise with the
possibility to get netflix.

On the other hand, netflix will probably never go to NZ because there are not
enough people (only ~4M). So it's either that, illegal download or waiting for
months (and coping with those pesky add-breaks).

Many people complain that quickflix (the NZ competitor to netflix) is missing
out on a lot of content.

